# My Not So Spineless Wonders



## scorpio

Well, Im curious as to what all of us around here have kept in our collections.  Not keep, but kept.  I wanna know everything youve ever had.  Why dont I start.  Also, state the strangest animal you have ever had, and put a * next to the animals you still have.  Dont include inverts.  

Snakes

3 Kenyan Sand Boas*
1 Rat snake
1 Ball Python*
1 Corn Snake
1 California Kingsnake
Various WC Garters

Lizards/Geckos

2 Anoles*
1 Bibrons Gecko

Birds

2 Parakeets

Dogs

1 Miniature Schauzer*

Frogs

2 Pacman Frogs
4 Green Tree Frogs (one left)
1 Whites Tree Frog
1 Painted Chubby frog
2 Fire Bellied Toads (one left)

Mammals

1 African Pygmy Hedgehog
1 Rat
20-25 mice
60-80 hamsters (only 2 now.  I bred them extensively at one point)

Other

1 Russian Tortoise

Thats all I can think of.  Ive had more though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigSam

SNAKES
1.1.0 Ball Python*
0.0.1 Guyanan Boa
0.0.1 burm Python

Dog's 
1 Pitbull *
had to many to list

Sam,


----------



## ines68

Dogs

1. Pekines
1 Samoyedo
1 Poodle
1 Yorkshire terrier
1 Cocker
1 without race

Cats

2 Siammeses (have one know)
1 Lion
1 Leopardus pardalis

Birds

2 Macaw
4 Parrots
2 Parakeet
2 Pigeons
2 Chickens

Reptiles

2 Iguanas (have one know)
4 Boas
1 Crocodile
1 Caiman
4 Lizards
10 water turtles (have two know)
5 Ground turtles
3 Chameleons (have them know)

Monkeys

1 Araguato

Rodents

5 Rats
50 mices
1 Hydrochaeris hydrochaeris  (here whe call it Chiguire)

Frogs

2 Dendrobates (have two know)
3 Big frogs

Tarantulas

1 Goliath (have it know)
3 Greenbottle blue (have them know)
3 Avicularias (have them know)


I thinks I am missing some animals... but I can remember all of them


----------



## Crotalus

Ines, you had a lion? Panthera leo ??

Right now just this

Snakes
1.1 Crotalus atrox
2.0 Crotalus d. durissus
1.1 Crotalus v. viridis
2.1 Crotalus cerberus
1.1 Crotalus cerastes cercobombus

Mammals
Mus muscus

Fish
Hoplias malabaricus
G. gibbiceps

/Lelle


----------



## sunnymarcie

Fish
_______
African fish (many types)
Beta (all males)

Dogs
________

Husky/ chow mix *

Terrier mix (?) *

Cats
________

pure white cat

Black/ white American short hair *

Siamese (2)

Herps
________

Iguana

Anoles* I have one now

Ball python*

Bearded dragon*

Marbled Gecko*

Rodents
________

Rats

White mice- had a pair of these

Hampsters

Gerbils

Birds
______

Quaker parrot

Mexican Red Headed conure

Peach crested conure

Parakeets (3)

Thats part of the list. I have had tons of different pets.
There are just too many to list here. I've always had a zoo
in my home;P


----------



## Psycho

I must say Inus is my role model...how I would love to own a monkey....a little later I will update my post and tell you what I have

~~~Psycho~~~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lycanthrope

snakes: Sistrurus miliarius barbouri (dusky pygmy rattlesnake)
Angkistrodon; Agkistrodon piscivorus (cottonmouth); Thamnophis sirtalis (garter snake); Crotalus adamanteus  (eastern diamond back); ringneck snake (sp?); Lampropeltis getula floridana (florida kingsnake)*; Python regius (ball python)*.

 lizards: green and bahama anoles; green iguanas*; Brown Basilisk; blue tailed skink; and a new savannah monitor.

 mammals: many rats; a hamster; a dog (mutt).

fish: betta*

* i should add that most of the venemous snakes mentioned above were captive releases i kept for 2 weeks or less. the exceptions would be the cottonmouth, which i kept for about a year until i moved and donated it to Joe Martin; and the pygmy rattler which i watched for a month.


----------



## Valael

Dogs:

1 one eyed Lhasa Apso
1 Shitzu
1 Lhasa-Shits (Sound it out.  I'm feeling witty.)

Cats:
1 kitten of a stray
1 Kitten of another stray
(We lived in the Azores.  It wasn't uncommon for someone's animal to end up pregnant with all of the strays running around.)

Lizard:
Sub-adult Leapord Gecko

Snakes:
1 Grey banded Kingsnake
1 Unknown Kingsnake.  Looks a 100% IDENTICLE to the pictures I've seen of Eastern Kings, but then...Desert kings don't look much different.
1 columbian red tail boa

16 Tarantulas I am far too lazy to list right now.


----------



## Steven

@Ines,....

   

do you own a zoo or something?
lions,... monkeys,...crocodiles,.... amazing  

i never had anyhting except invertabrates :8o


----------



## pategirl

Here goes:

Snakes:
1 Amelanistic corn, female*
1 Anerythristic corn, female(did have 2 more, one died, sold other), *
1 snow corn, male*
2 ghost corns, 1 female one male*
1 normal corn, male*
1 okeetee corn, female*
1 bloodred corn, male*
1 silver queen male*
1 ball python male, had another long time ago, it died*
2 columbian boas, male & female*
5 black racer babies

Lizards:
3 iguanas
1 leo gecko 
1 white lined gecko*
1 bibron's gecko
1 nile monitor

Birds:
1 cinnamon cockatiel
3 grey cockatiels(still have one)

Other:
2 rabbits
3 Chinchillas
1 ferret
2 chickens
Countless dogs and cats....have 3 dogs now, no cats
Freshwater tropical fish, including bettas


----------



## Bry

Reptiles/Amphibians

0.0.1 Eastern Ribbon snake
0.1 Ball python
1.2 Hog Island boas*
0.1 Jungle Carpet python*
1.0 California kingsnake*
0.1 Bullsnake*
1.0 albino San Diego Gopher snake*
1.0 Gray ratsnake*
1.0 Black ratsnake*
1.1 Corn snakes* (normal and candy cane)
1.0 Colombian boa*
0.4 leopard geckos
1.0 inland bearded dragon
1.1 Giant Leaftail geckos
7 green anoles
4 house geckos
3 Firebelly newts
1 western painted turtle
1 reeves turtle
1 northern leopard frog

Dogs/Cats

1 yellow lab
2 boxers
2 black labs
1 black lab/pitbull mix
1 Dalmatian/german shepherd mix
1 beagle mix
1 chow/german shepherd mix (dad still has this one)
1.0 Orange tabby cat*

Other mammals

0.1 horse
5 hamsters
6 rabbits
3 guinea pigs
1.2 hedgehogs

Birds

4 parakeets (budgies)
1 cockatiel

Fish

Too many to list...but, to name a few...oscars, plecos, tetras, barbs, angelfish, mollies, bettas, goldfish, and a few saltwaters including yellow tangs and clownfish

I think that's all of them...

Bry


----------



## ines68

Whe had a baby lion and a crocodile because when I was little the zoo´s whas not the best place for baby animals.... so whe bring them home and raise them. The Leopardus pardalis (here whe call it cunaguaro) is a little bigger than a cat, and whas very common here in my country and so the specie of caiman that whe have. I lived in Guayana, at the south of Venezuela and there whe have a lot of nice species.

Now I live in a little apartament in Caracas, is a urban city. But some day I will have a house

I forgot 

A lot of fishs (salt wather an normal fishs)
6 rabbits
20 hamsters 

My mom is afraid of animals... and she do everything to make whe love them... I think she make a good job 

Ines


----------



## metallica

3.3 leopard gecko (blizzard morph)
0.1 Elaphe "bloutched green"
0.1 milksnake
0.0.2 corallus hortulanus
3 koi carps
1 mouse
1 lovebird
3 newds


----------



## Valael

20 hamsters?  Why would you want so many of such vile things?!


----------



## scorpio

did you by any chance see my hamster count?;P


----------



## Valael

Ok, why would YOU want so many of those horrid little things?


----------



## Lasiodora

Had:
1.0 Savanah monitor _Varanus exanthematicus_ 

0.0.1 Green iguana _Iguana iguana _ 

0.0.4 Green and black poison arrow frogs (from tadpoles to adult size)
_Dendrobates auratus_ 

1 ferret

That's it,
Mike


----------



## Immortal_sin

1 pit bull/blue heeler mix *
1 rottweiler *
and too many family dogs to even count

too many cats in the past, my parents bred Himalayans and Siamese at one point


8 rats * still have 2

1 pot belly pig *

1 rosy boa *

1 turtle  ~ MIA

also many horses growing up, plus chickens, ducks, hamsters, fish, and map turtles


----------



## scorpio

> _Originally posted by Valael _
> *Ok, why would YOU want so many of those horrid little things?  *


Weeellllll....................................

Its a long story.  Long before the invert hobby........and I didnt have them all at once.....well....maybe at one point I had 65...but thats besides a lot...they only took up.....1, 2, 3 hmmhmhm......6 aquariums


----------



## ines68

> _Originally posted by Valael _
> *20 hamsters?  Why would you want so many of such vile things?! *


I had to do a experiment in school whit them, and after that I keep them for a long time


----------



## spider

Here`s my list 

 Inverts

 1 a.geniculata
 2 avics avics
 1 t.blondi
 1 t.apophysis Very cool t!
 1 togo starburst
 1 red knee
 1 GBB 
 1 costa rican tiger rump
 1 avic.versicolour
 2 p. regalis 
 2 rose hairs
 1 orange tree spider
 2 cobalt blues
 1 dodoma baboon( very cool! )
 1 vietnamese giant cenipede


 Aquatic turtles

 1 common snapper
 3 alligator snappers
 1 razor back musk turtle 
 1 florida softshell turtle


 Amphibians

 5 bull frogs
 4 central newts
 5 leopard frogs
 2 bronze frogs


 Fish

 4 alligator gar
 1 long nose gar
 1 spotted gar

 Dogs 

 1 rat terrier( dont know if i spelled it right )

 reptiles

 1 boa constrictor
 2 corn snakes
 1 barreds rat snake 
 1 broad banded water snake ( had 12 babies! )

 I guess thats it 
 Later,


----------



## Inuleki

hehehe... mine's gonna be pretty short without the T's

10 cats 4 of which*

1 iguana

6 pirhana

2 hamsters

dad hates dogs, and isn't much of an animal person anyway...


----------



## spider

I want a black pirhana!


----------



## Wade

Mammals

2 dogs (boxer and a lab/chow mix)
1 big fat grouchy cat

Reptiles

1 Florida softshell turtle
8 Spotted turtles (two adults and 6 of their offspring)
1 Common snapper
1 Alligator snapper
1 African side-necked turtle
1 Asian leaf turtle
1 Giant Asian pond turtle
( I have never purchased a single turtle! All were adoptions, except the baby spotteds that were born here)
2 Burmese pythons
1 Mexican black king snake (adopted)
3 Northern blue tounged skinks
1 Prehensile-tail skink (adopted)
2 Fire skinks
2 leopard geckoes
1 Standing's day gecko

In the past I've had various boas, pythons, monitors and a spectacled caimen. 

Amphibians

1 American bullfrog
1 Chaco horned frog (adopted)
2 Colorodo river toads
1 spotted toad

Crustaceans

3 hermit grabs
2 giant blue land crabs


I'm not even going to bother listing the other inverts   

Wade


----------



## spider

How big is your American bullfrog?


----------



## Wade

Probably about 6". It's a male, females get larger.

Wade

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JBoyer

So far I must be the odd ball, with only:

Dogs:
Australian Shepard mix*
Golden retreiver (raised for Paws With a Cause)  he is now a service dog here in Michigan
Red Doberman

Cats:
Huge fat boys (2)

Can't forget the KIDS!  They are animals in my house! j/k:
1 boy!
1 girl!


The only unusual pets I have are the T's

Jennifer


----------



## indigoeyes

Dogs:
2 Fawn Great Danes, females

Cats:
1 white with black spots*
1 white with orange spots*
1 black*
1 fat brown tabby*
1 ornage tabby
1 grey tabby
1 brown tabby
1 Siamese
2 calicos
3 stray mutts
16 kittens (three litters, all from strays)

Reptiles:
1 Black Ghost Corn snake*
1 California King snake
1 "Red Racer" (not sure what it's really called)
3 Garder snakes
1 Ribbon snake

Amphibians:
1 Green tree frog
1 Mud Toad
1 Newt

Other:
Betas
Snails
2 Finchs
1 HUGE Rat
1 Hairless Rat
10 mice (pets, not feeders)
over 40 Tarantulas
4 Blue Belly lizards
1 baby bunny

I think thats all. My father and I were suckers for stray animals. ("Dad? Can I keep this Garder snake? He followed me home...")


----------



## Gillian

*Re: Your pets*

Ok..here goes..
SNAKES
Brazilian Rainbow Boa
* Ball Python
* Corn Snake
* BCI (Red Tail Boa)
Sinaloan Milksnake
Rosy Boa
Bull Snake
LIZARDS
* Leopard Gecko
Bearded Dragon
Water Dragon
Blue Tongued Skink
DOGS
Rottweiler
Pit Bull
Mastiff
Labrador Retriever
Poodle
Chihuahua
Various asundry mutts
BIRDS
Double Yellow head Amazon
Red Front Amazon
Purple Headed Pionus
Budgies
Cockatiels
Grass Parakeets
Canaries
Lesser Sulfur Crested Cockatoo
Cherry Head Conure
LIVESTOCK
Chickens (show varieties)
Turkeys
Geese
Ducks
Pigs
Cattle
Horses
Goats
1 Retired Racehorse (blown knees)

MOST UNUSUAL:
Coopers Hawk

Peace, Light, & Eternal Love...
Gillian
)0(


----------



## conipto

Hmm.. Let's see here.  

If I count ones around the house when growing up..

some 10 odd aquariums and misc fish
9-10 dogs
6 cats
2 Hamsters
1 Guinea pig.

Down to the bugs and one cat nowadays.

Bill


----------



## Phillip

I wasn't going to do this but you got me thinking...

dogs: blue tick, german shepherd, husky, jack russell, several mutts

shetland pony, american quarter horse

cats: numerous

gerbils, hamsters, rabbit, ferrett, sugar gliders, short opossum

hermit crabs, numerous salt and freshwater fish including eels, octopus, etc

turtles: box, common snapper, red ear slider, wood, ornate box, florida soft shell

birds: chickadees, finches, zebra quail, budgies/parakeets, cockatiels, sun conure, goffin's cockatoo

frogs: africian clawed, red eye tree, african reed, chaco horned, surinam horned, fire belly, dumpy's, green tree, grey tree

lizards: tokay, lepoards, fat tails, androy's gecko, satanic leaftail, lined leaftail, mossy leaftail, giant day gecko, yellow head geckos, standings day gecko, gold dust day geckos, jackson's cham, veiled cham, mountain horned cham, carpet cham, fischer's cham, senegal cham, crested geckos, green anole, cuban anole, iguana, blue tounge skink, fire skink, blue tail skink, water dragon, pictus gecko, eastern collared lizard, mali uro

colubrids: countless corns, black rats, grey rats, yellow rats, mandarin rats, taiwan beauties, blue beauties, trans pecos rats, bull snakes, black racers, san deigo gophers, sonoran gophers, mexician black milks, sinolans, hondurans, andeans, scarlets, peublans, green snakes, eastern garters, cal kings, az mountain kings, speckled kings, eastern chain kings, grey bands, mex mex, thayeri, eastern hognose, western hognose, mexican hognose, tricolor hognose

pythons:  ball, burmese, womas, gtp, childrens, spotted

boas: solomon island ground, kenyan sand, emerald tree, amazon tree, brazilian rainbows, mexican rosey, san gabriel rosey, san mateo rosey, columbian red tails, surinam red tails, guyana red tails

hots: eastern diamond back, souther copperhead, pigmey rattler, moccasin

spectaled caimen aka "Wally Gator"

There very well could be something left off as I have kept a lot of stuff throughout the years.  Guess you can tell that by now.  
I also didn't list morphs as that would take a lot of typing.

Phil


----------



## The_Phantom

Cats; 2 Comet and Kes (lost Lacey to cancer May 1, 2003 )

Tarantulas; 3: Rose hair (Rose) Mexican Red Knee (Scarlet O'Hairy) and Pink toe (A.Avic; "Tiny")

Fish; siamese fighting fish, Hinote and Quartz

I have also owned one rat, dozens of mice, 4 gerbils, and lost two tarantulas, one male Rose hair named Harrison, and one Pinktoe named Hiorshi.


----------



## Deathreaver

Lets see
Fish
Common Plec
Albino Oscar
one Angel,
African butterfly
Pictus Cat,
2 Male bettas,
2 type of african chilid (no idea specis)
and a cory

and Two demonic cats


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

HAD:
one Labrador Retriever (RIP Huey!)
one collie (Solomon)
several cats 
one hampster
one guin. pig (RIP Ralph)
One soapdish/land/halloween Crab (RIP Stax!)
One black and white cornsnake
one regular
Several WC garter snakes
Two Savannah monitors, Sid and Moe
One female veiled chameleon (RIP Zelda!)
one WC ratsnake
numerous WC baby frogs
A few WC turtles

All I can think of for the HAD list.

HAVE:
two cats, one is a Siamese mix named Peanut and the other a tabby named Lillian.
one Peach Face Lovebird named Zahnya
one B. albo curly hair (female)
one P. murinus (unsexed)
one A. avic (unsexed)

Out of all the deceased I miss the Lab and the cham the most!!


----------



## fatbloke

lizards

1 asian water monitor
1 mangrove monitor
2 whitethroat monitors
5 bosc monitors
4 iguanas
2 giant day geckos
4 collard lizards
2 chameleons


snakes

2 ball pythons
1 boa constrictor
17 corn snakes
2 everglades ratsnakes

other

2 leopard tortoises

fatbloke


----------



## Valael

Is everyone listing what they've had throughout their life (Except the ones stated otherwise) or do you guys actually own all of these?


I hope some of you live on farms or in a zoo


----------



## zoobugs

The collection has toned down a bit, but I have:

1 Standard poodle
1 German shepherd
4 cats
1 prairie dog
16 gray-banded kingsnakes
2 green rat snakes
2 Arizona Mt. kingsnakes
2 Variable kingsnakes
6 rosy boas
2 panamint rattlesnakes
2 Az. speckled rattlesnakes
2 tiger rattlesnakes
2 Great Basin rattlesnakes
3 African bush vipers
4.6 Parabuthus transvaalicus
3.4.34 Centruroides exilicauda
0.0.4 Centruroides vittatus
2.4 Hadruroides charcasus
0.1 Hadrurus spadix
0.0.5 Leiurus quinquestriatus
0.2 Androctonus australis
1.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
2.2 Avicularia minatrix
4.0 Avicularia versicolor
1.3 Psalmopeus irminia

Of course, I have family help to care of some of these, mostly the mammals


----------



## skinheaddave

Along the lines of "My Inverts", this thread is for listing your other animals.  It will be a sticky, and so always available at the top of the forum.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## skinheaddave

*Snakes*
Deckert's ratsnake
Yellow ratsnake
White oak ratsnakes (x3)
Mexican black kingsnake (x2)
Hognose snake
Brazilian rainbow boas (x2)
Amazon tree boa
Jungle carpet python
Ball python (x3)

*Lizards*
Savannah monitor (x2)
Oplurus cyclurus (x3)
Leopard gecko
Banana gecko

*Amphibians*
Cane toad
Argentinian horned frog

*Other*
Pleco


----------



## MrT

*SNAKES*

1.2 Salmon Boa   BCI
2.1 Redtail  Boa   BCI  Het Albino
1.0 Western Hognose
1.0 Sonoran Mtn. Kingsnake
0.2 Redtail Boa   BCI
1ea. Diamond Back Rattlesnake *Yearling*  Sex unknown
1ea. Ringneck Snake  Sex unknown


----------



## Weapon-X

*need more amphibians*

SNAKES
---------

Colombian Redtail Boa(BCI) 7' male

LIZARDS
----------

Leopard Gecko Group 1.4.0 (100% het tremper albino, 1 patterless female, adults)

AMPHIBIANS
---------------
American Toad-Bufo Americanus 

Fantasy Frog adult female(C. Ornata X C. Cranwellii)

Fantasy Frog adult male(C. Ornata X C. Cranwellii)

Aregentine Horned frog female(C. Ornata)

Argentine Horned frog male(C. Ornata)

Chacoan Horned frog female, Albino (C. Cranwellii)

Chacoan Horned frog female, Albino(C. Cranwellii)

Chacoan Horned frog female, green (C. cranwellii)

Chacoan Horned frog male, green(C. Cranwellii)

Chacoan Horned frog male, brown/yellow(C. Cranwellii)

More frogs to come : )


----------



## craig kade

My animals with bones
*Reptiles* 
Adults 
boas
1.2 het albino
2.1 dh snow
2.2 ca/hypos
0.1 albino
0.2 big normals
1.1 hog island boas
1.2 guyana rainbows

pythons
1.0 patsel ball python
0.10 normal ball pythons
0.1 albino retic
0.1 tiger retic
1.3 ( I think) carpet pythons


subadults and juvies 
boas
2.2 albino poss het snow
0.3 anery poss het snow
0.1 hog island boa
0.2 argentine boas
1.0 MOTLEY boa
3.2 f2 ca hypos
pythons
0.15 normal ball pythons


*Mammals* 
0.1 pitbull mutt
0.1 bengal cat
1.1 kids ( the most challenging species of all) 1.0 is 4and 0.1 is 7
0.1 VERY understanding wife
Thanks for looking. I look forward to spending a lot of time on this site it is very informing for a newbie like myself. Craig


----------



## pategirl

Let's see....here's my herd:
Corn Snakes:
Girls:
Normal, Ghost, Amelanistic, Candycane/Sunglow cross(2), Butter, & Okeetee

Boys: 
Normal, Snow, Silverqueen ghost, Hypo, Bloodred

Other colubrids:
1 pair california kings
1 breeding pair of Nelsons milksnakes
1 female black ratsnake

Boas/pythons:
Ball python(male)
03 male Columbian boa
1 6.5' female columbian

Other:
1 male fattailed gecko

Fish:
2 Kenyi cichlids
1 Cuviers Bichir
2 Baby black moor goldfish
1 large overfed feeder comet
2 true dwarf gouramis
2 checkered barbs
1 gold marble algae eater
1 pleco

Mammalian critters:
1 black lab
1 white/brown mix breed dog

I feel as though I'm forgetting someone...Oh well.


----------



## defour

2.3 Spilotes pullatus "pullatus" - Tiger Ratsnake
1.0 Spilotes pullatus "mexicanus" - Mexican Tiger Ratsnake
1.0 Pituophis c. sayi, albino - Bullsnake
1.0 Pituophis c. sayi - Bullsnake
0.1 Charina bottae - Rubber Boa
1.0 Masicophis f. testaceus - Western Coachwhip
1.0 highway cat


----------



## Beardo

Heres my herp collection:

1.1.2 Amazon Tree Boas
1.1 Sonoran Desert Boas
1.1 Anerytheristic Kenyan Sand Boas
0.1 Borneo Blood Python
0.1 Black Blood Python
1.1 Ball Pythons
1.0 Savu Python
1.1 Hypomelanistic Cornsnakes
0.1 Ghost Cornsnake
1.0 African House Snake
1.0 Western Hognose Snake
1.0 Leopard Gecko
1.0 Bearded Dragon
0.0.1 Schneider's Skink


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

*My menagerie*

First, the miscellaneous pets; 

1 female mix breed rabbit 
2 female German Shorthair pointers
1 female Jack Russel Terrier 
1 female Japanese Chin
3 male outdoor mix breed cats 
2 female indoor mix breed cats
1 male and 1 female parakeet 
4 big koi fish 
2 male betta fish 
1 upside down catfish 
1 undescribed algae eating fish 
 2 monster wild oppossums whom I feed bread to  
 =D  

Not animals, but;

My collection of 13 African Violets among other assorted plants

Rodents; 

2 male and 4 female fancy mice (breeding colony) 
1 female guinea pig 

Reptiles and Amphibians; 

1 adult male European Giant Legless Lizard 
1 adult male wild caught rescued Western Painted Turtle
1 hatchling unsexed Three Toed Box Turtle 
1 adult male Northern Blue Tongue Skink 
1 adult male and 1 adult female White's Tree Frogs 
1 adult male Desert Phase California Kingsnake 
8 Leopard Geckos of various ages, morphs and both sexes (all but one are from my boyfriend, Anthony Christifano, who breeds and sells them at the KC Reptile Show) <shameless plug, but it had to be done!  
   :8o > 
1 adult male Desert Rosy Boa 
1 adult male Trans-Pecos Ratsnake 
1 adult female Pueblan Milksnake 
1 August '03 Taiwan Beauty Snake 

This is my current list of pets, not including some recently deceased herps and the Cane Toad that I will be receiving in March!I will have to list all of my mantids, tarantulas, vinegaroons, and scorpions in the My Inverts section, because there certainly is a good number of those, too.  

Aubrey


----------



## Mojo Jojo

*Lizards*
1 – Bearded Dragon – Snow x Sandfire - Pogona vitticeps
1 – Bearded Dragon – Sandfire x Normal? – Pogona vitticeps

I also have some rats and fish.


----------



## moricollins

2 agama lizards (never could find out parrticulars), ,1 girdle tailed lizard.

2 oscars, 2 plecos, 1 convict.
2 apistogramma agassizii,  some neons, and white clouds, 1 apistogramma cacatuiodes, and i golden wonder killifish.


----------



## sunnymarcie

*The Zoo 2  =d*

2~ Fire Bellied Toads 1 now 
1~Pac-man Frog named "Bubba" (female)~went back to my sons place.

1~Ball Python "Lucy" (female)
1~Albino corn snake (named Korn... go figure)

1~Bearded Dragon "Spike" (male)
1~Green Iguana "Skipper" (juv. male)
1~Green Anole (rescue)

2~Dogs & A Cat 

1~ fancy mouse "Hamilton" - a feeder that was just too cute to sacrifice 

This list, like the other, is always changing


----------



## Valael

Animals I actually take care of:


0.0.1 Argentine Black and White Tegu  (The most amazing lizard I've ever owned.)
1.0.0 Male Yellow Anaconda (Which, luckily for me, is free roaming in some unknown location..)




My brother has:

0.0.1 Kingsnake (Unknown which kind, looks like an "eastern" kingsnake)
0.0.1 Leopard Gecko
(I normally have to take care of these two)


----------



## fireultra

0.3 Leopard Geckos(one tremp. albino, 2 high yellows)
1.2.4 Viper Geckos(Breeding Colony and babies)
1.2 picta geckos(Male is xanthic and females are hets.  Will start breeding in a month)


----------



## Gary O

*My Collection*

Snakes
4.9 JCP(Jungle Carpet Pythons)
11.32 Ball Pythons
2.5 Red Blood Pythons
1.2 Black Blood Pythons
2.2 Honduran Milksnakes
1.1 Albino Cal Kings
1.1 Normal Cal Kings
1.1 Amazon Tree Boas
1.1 Dumeril Boas
1.2 BCI
3.5 Mixed Corn Snakes
1.1 Burmese Pythons


Monitors
1.1 Croc Monitors(true GIANTS!)
0.1 Savannah Monitor
1.1 Nile Montors

This list changes every now and then as I breed and sell and get new stuff lol.I think I got everyone.


----------



## OldHag

I need FAR more critters than I have....

1.3 Kenyan Sandboas Normal and Anerytheristic
1.1 Rubber Boas
2.7 Leopard Geckos Tangerine/CarrotTails
0.0.1 Great Basin Spadefoot Toad
0.1 Viper Tail Gecko
Im Reptile Challanged....I need more..=D 

Michelle


----------



## Malkavian

Snakes:
1.1 Irian Jaya Carpet python

Lizards:
1.0 Leopard gecko

Mammals:
1.0 Jack russel terrier
1.2 assorted cats (male tabby, fems calico and tortiseshell)


----------



## rapunzel

*lets see:*

2 dogs
2 cats
2 rabbits
2 guinea pigs
2 birds:
   1 African Grey
   1 parrotlet
2 giant Day geckos
2 anoles (left behind by b/f daughter)
~~~~~
3 kids
2 stepkids....
1 b/f.......


----------



## Crotalus

Right now I got:

1.1 Crotalus atrox, western diamondback rattlesnake
1.1 Crotalus cerastes cercobombus, sidewinder rattlesnake
2.1 Crotalus cerberus, Arizona black rattlesnake
2.0 Crotalus d. durissus, centralamerican rattlesnake
1.0 Crotalus horridus atrichaudatus, canebrake rattlesnake

1.1 Hoplias malabaricus, wolffish

x.x Mus muscus, albino lab mice

More to come...

/Lelle


----------



## vulpina

1 Shar-pei
3 black/white Angora cats
1 Red-eyed tree frog
1 San Louis Potosi Mountain Kingsnake
1 Cockatiel
2 Mali Uromastyx

Fish (Freshwater)
2 Aequidens curviceps
1 Pelvicachromis pulcher
2 Hemichromis thomasi
1 Anostomus anostomus
1 Semaprochilodus theraponura
1 Distichodus affinis
1 Bunocephalus coracoideus
1 Pseudodoras niger
1 Parauchenipterus galeatus
1 Tatia aulopygia
1 Pimelodus pictus
1 Brochis splendens
2 Hypostomus plecostomus
2 Rineloricaria microlepidogaster
1 Synodontis nigromaculatus
1 Synodontis nigriventris
1 Platytropius siamensis
2 Mystus leucophasis
2 Pantodon buchholzi


----------



## Punisher

ok i'm in:
1 green iguana
1 crocodile monitor(f)
1.1 nile monitors
1 albino burmese python
2.2 jungle carpet pythons
1.1 ball pythons

1.1 cats, well not sure about the 1.1 they are both "its"
and the bugs.

My collection has gotten pretty small due to lack of space and funds.  Hopefully it will be restored to its former glory over the next few months.


----------



## eksong

hmmm not alot of vertebrates:

1.0.2 corn snake (1 normal, 1 snow, 1 amel)
2.1.3 leopard geckos (2 trempers, 1 LVA, 1 PA, 2 normals)
0.1.0 texas leucistic ratsnake
1.0.0 baird's ratsnake
0.0.1 western hognose
0.0.1 albino prairie king snake
0.0.1 albino gopher snake
1.0.0 columbian boa
1.0.0 albino bull snake

2.0.0 dachschunds


----------



## LD50

I have

2 Red Ear Sliders
6 Budgies
5 Lovebirds
2 Cockatiels
2 Zebra Finches
1 Weird Dog
1 Weird Cat


----------



## ddale

*My Zoo...*

1.1 Columbian Red Tails
1.1 Brazilian Rainbows
1.0 Albino California Kingsnake
1.0 Royal Python
3.7 Leopard Geckos - most are SHTCT's
26 Crested Geckos
and a partridge in a pear tree...


EDIT:  Make that 32 Cresteds and 3.7.4 Leopards


----------



## Gene

*My collection*

My little extended family of critters:

1.0 Great Dane (Harley)
1.0 Mutt (Dinky)
1.0 Mutt (Bandit)
0.0.1 Blue & Gold Macaw (Baby)
1.0 Cat (Huey)
1.0 Cat (Hogan)
1.1 Asian water monitor V. Salvator (Yoshi) 
1.1 Ackie V. Acantharus
2.1 Bearded Dragons
4.3 Corn snakes
0.1 Caiman (Jody)
1.0 Greek Tortoise
and various salt water fish.

My wife is ready to kill me and now I have started adding inverts


----------



## Yve

a list of my boney friends!

1.0 lab/bouvier/hound, Dagmar
1.0 russian blue feline, Phantom
2.1 python regius, Titus, Fingers, Dot
0.1 boa constrictor constrictor, Zenobia
0.1 python molurus, Luna
1.0 python curtus curtus, Jet


----------



## Zombie

Pets with only 4 legs:

1.0 Tupinambis rufescens, Leroy
0.1 Feline domesticus (?), Norman
1.1 Gekko gekko, Jack & Sally
0.1.5 Phyllobates terribilis, Bunny, The Dude, Walter, Donnie, Flea & Karl Hungus
1.1 Dendrobates auratus, Harold & Maude
1.1 Dendrobates leucomelas, Jeffrey & Dorothy


----------



## R.F

Snakes:
0.0.1 _Psammophis sibilans_
1.0.0 _Boiga cynodon_
1.1.0 _Phylodryas mattagrossensis_
0.1.0 _Nerodia rhombifer_
Coming soon:
1.1.0 _Dispholidus typus_


----------



## 423

Snakes:
1.0.0 Vipera ammodytes (Horn-nosed sandviper)
0.0.1 Crotalus vegrandis (Uraocoan rattlesnake)
0.0.1 Heterodon n. nasicus (western hog-nose)
0.0.1 Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis (tricolor milksnake)
2.2.0 Trimeresurus albolabris (White-lipped green treeviper)

Lizards: 
Eublepharis macularius (leopard gecko)
Paraoedura pictus (Madagascar ground gecko)

I think that should be all


----------



## Hymneh

0.2.0 Elaphe gutatta/Phanterophis gutattus. One is Missing Red, the other Emory.
0.3.0 Roborovskii dwarf hamsters (not for feeding to my snakes, they are to expencive  )

And a Malteser, more commonly known as a walking fleabag or ginue-pig on sticks 

Do parents count as pets ?


----------



## monkeyman13

1.0 adult lavender cal king
1    crested gecko
1    apricot pueblan milk
1    ocellated skink
1    pacman frog
1.0    het. hypo honduran milksnake
1.0    Thayeri X grayband
1.0   ringed python
1   childrens python
0.1 ball python
1    anery cornsnake
1    san gabriel rosy boa
1.0  pictus gecko
1     tokay gecko
1     gargoyle gecko
1     day gecko
 these arent mine but they live in my house.
0.1 maltese
0.1 great dane
1    goldfish


----------



## DeathRowDisco

I don't have many... and I don't have reptiles or amphibians, because my one true love is arachnids...
I have a cat.  He's a huge persian/chartreux mix (from his mom) and a bobcat, lynx, and maine coon mix (from his daddy).  I don't have his mom any more, and his dad wasn't my cat.  He's about 2ft. long, not counting his tail, and about 25lbs... and at a year and 4 months, still a kitten.  He follows me EVERYWHERE.  And he's heavy.  Really heavy.  He jumps from the back of the couch, to the floor... and I swear one of these days he's gonna fall right through to the basement.    
I also have a cockatiel, Ceasar.  She's almost 29 years old, and very, very bitchy, to most people.  But I love her, nonetheless.
And last, but definitely not least, a betta- Sid Fisheous.  He's boring and dumb, but I love him, he's adorable and wonderful.
My chocolate lab, Buddy, ran away in April and I got a call about 3 weeks later saying that he was hit by a car and killed.  I'm *hoping* to get another dog, but I don't know... I really want a big dog, *or* a puli.  But it'll probably be a while... I'm self-schooled at home, and it's quite the distraction, to have animals running around the house... Merlyn is bad enough, haha.


----------



## TheRedDragon

*My Zoo*

*  Snakes:* 

0.1 Jungle Corn
1.0 Creamsicle Corn
0.1 Charcoal Corn
0.1 Miami Phase Corn
0.1 Motley Amel Corn
1.0 Anery Stripe Corn
0.1 Mendota Locale California King
0.1 Grey-banded King
1.0 Mexican Black King
0.1 Taiwan Beauty
1.1 Sinaloan Milks
1.0 Surinam Boa
1.0 Guyana Boa
1.4 Boa Constrictors (BCIs)
1.1 Spotted Pythons
0.1 Children's Python 
1.1 Jungle Carpet Pythons

*  Lizards:* 

1.0 Dumeril's Monitor
0.2 Leopard Geckos
1.3 Bibron Geckos
0.1 Bearded Dragon

_ Coming Soon: _ 0.1 Surinam Boa


----------



## Mad Hatter

Ghost corn snake.
Snow motley corn snake.


----------



## SandBoa

*My pets*

Many assorted African chiclids
2 dojo loaches
2 pearl gouramis
1 fiddler crab
1 warty newt
1 orange bellied newt
3 plecos
1 water snake
1 anerythiristic corn snake
1 ghost corn snake
1 kenyan sand boa
1 leopard gecko
1 whites treefrog
1 argentinian horned frog
1 rose haired tarantula
2 salamanders
other fish
1 giant black millipede


----------



## SandBoa

*jhgkjhg*

and lots more


----------



## JeffG

Mine:

2.2.2 Crested Geckos and the Baddest Boston Terrier on the planet.


----------



## LPacker79

1.1.0 _Xenopus laevis_ (African clawed frog)
0.1.0 _Morelia spilota cheynei_ (Jungle Carpet python)
0.1.0 _Morelia spilota mcdowelli_ (Coastal Carpet python)
0.1.0 _Boa constrictor ssp._ (Hog Isle boa)

0.1.0 _Felis sylvestris catus_ (Sassy the cat)


----------



## haroldo359

1.2 colombian boa constrictors (one het. for albino) 
1.1 hog island boas 
1.1 brazillian rainbow boas 
1.1 coastal carpet python 
1.1 ball pythons 
1.0 blood python
2.1 corn snakes 
0.0.1 black ratsnake 
1.1 trinket ratsnakes 
1.1 tiger ratsnakes 
1.0 tiawan beauty snake (het for albino and hypo) 
1.1 vietnamese blue beauties 
1.1 chihauhau mountain kingsnakes 
1.2 california kingsnakes 
0.0.1 eastern kingsnake 
0.1 tangerine honduran milksnake
0.1 albino nelson's milksnake 
1.0 nelson's milksnake (het for albino) 
1.1 sinaloan milksnakes 
1.0 pueblan milksnake 
1.1 western hognose 
1.0 whitewater rosy boa
1.0.1 kenyan sand boa (one anery)
1.0 amazon tree boa 
0.0.1 solomon island ground boa 
0.1 eastern collared lizard
1.2 leopard geckos (one high yellow) 
0.1 texas banded geckos 
0.0.1 asian water dragon 
0.1 bearded dragon 
1.1 mali uromastyx 
0.0.2 horned frogs


----------



## Schlyne

Reptiles 
1.1.0 Normal Ball Pythons 
0.1.0 Pastel Ball Python
0.1.0 Jurassic Milk Snake (Honduran x Florida King)  Albino
1.1.0 Irian Jaya Carpet Pythons
0.0.1 Crested Gecko Eggs Incubating

Other 
0.1.0 Cat

Last updated August 3, 2005


----------



## Joe

0.2  corn snakes (Okeetee, Miami phase)
1.1  "greenish" rat snakes (black x yellow intergrade)

0.1  cat

4.5  rats


----------



## petitegreeneyes

I have two female leopard geckos, one male juvie bearded dragon, one female adult mali uromastyx, and one "big" black & white tegu. I know what you mean Valael about an awesome lizard. Ours is spoiled rotten, and hasn't once tried to bite us, (knock on wood). He loves to get out and get on our shoulders or out on the floor for what I call his playtime. He actually doesn't fit across the back of my shoulders because he is 34" long and quite healthy weight wise. But he's really cool and we love him. Gotta love the mali too, they are really an awesome lizard.


----------



## MrsT

*My Reptiles*

I am owned by

not sure of the sexes of all of them!
11 corn snakes
2 King snakes
2 Rat snakes
1 Ball Python
1 Garter Snake 

4 Bearded Dragons 2 Adult female, 1 juvi female, 1 juvi male. 
1 Veiled Chameleon, male.
1 Collared Lizard, male.

Think thats everyone


----------



## Atalanta

*Vertebrates*

A female Dutch rabbit ("Babier Bunny")

A male hedgehog ("Prick")


Now I need a lizard.


----------



## death1

*Hummmmm... Things that own me*

5 Servals
1 5' Iguania
2 2' Iguania
1 5' Caimen
1 Tarantula
10> L. Geo(bown widow)
2 Domestic cats
1 African Grep Parott

Eeeeeek.... must be missing something... It's a zoo!


----------



## Freddie

Only

1.0 Corallus hortulanus
0.1 Eublepharis macularius
Fish (6 different species)

and few t's.

I dont keep any of them as a pet btw.


----------



## fiveohatch

6 cats
1 dog
1 java box turtle
lots of rats
lots of hamsters
1 guinea pig
lots of mice (bred them)
lots of black widow spiders
numerous fish
bird (i think it was a finch, it was really my mom's though)
*emperor scorpion


i think that's it.


----------



## druid8783

HAD:
Quarter horses (sam, judson, nacao, blaze, pony)
English springer spaniels (missy, bandit, blackie, freckles, rosey)
German shepard (sadie)
Hamsters (blue, annie, yogi, cedar)
Rat (bearski)
Gerbil (joe)
Leopard Gecko (freckles)
Anoles (liko, jafari, jenkins)
Bettas (junior, rose, sita, sultan, humphrey, oran-neel)
Guppies (too many to list)
Hermit crabs (too many to list)
African clawed frogs (winkie, dandie, wigs, clearer)
Land snails (too many to list)


HAVE
Cats (augie, lucian, barney, max)
Goldfish (Lil Joe, sushi, shelby, checker, spud)
Guppy (jan)
Apple snails (too many to list)
Tarantulas (abi, kohaku, shima, ramu, nigi, sachi, ara, kushi)
Rats (sable, marbles)
Gerbils (buddy, ralph)
Roaches (no names)


----------



## Kays

I currently share my life & living space with the following:

INDOORS
3 Children (males)
1 Husband (also male LOL)
1 Akita
1 Rat Terrier
3 Cockatiels
2 Budgies
2 Button Quail
2 Rats
2 Dwarf Hamsters
1 Cavy
3 Orthoporus ornatus
15 Archispirostreptus gigas 
32 Narceus americanus
2 unidentified large brown African Millipedes
1 unidentified locally (Pittsburgh, PA) caught centipede (I'm waiting for warmer weather to release him)
1 Green Anole
4 Hissing Cockroaches
1 Grammostola rosea
1 Brachypelma albopilosum
27 Carribean Hermit Crabs (Coenobita clypeatus)
4 Ecuadorian Hermit Crabs (Coenobita compressus)
1 Strawberry Hermit Crab (Coenobita perlatus)
1 mealworm colony
1 cricket colony
2 flightless fruit fly colonies
1 self-sustaining feeder guppy aquarium 
1 freshwater tank w/ Kribensis, Severum, Tetras, German Blue Rams, Danios and Catfish

OUTDOORS
1 pond w/ goldfish, koi, crayfish and frogs
5 Rabbits (these are bred for meat, so the numbers increase dramatically in the warmer months)
17 Chickens
6 Guinea Fowl

I was raised on a working farm, and our house then was even more of a zoo than mine is now, so I'm not going to even begin to try & list the animals I've kept in the past. Suffice it to say there's been plenty ;-)

In the immediate future (like, the next six months or so) I intend to bring in a Bearded Dragon, a Hahn's Macaw and a few more T's. Any more than that and my husband will divorce me ;-). The cockatiels, button quail, budgies, chickens, Guineas and rabbits will be breeding in the spring. Overall, though, the pet load remains about the same. 

-Kays


----------



## Bpkid

1.0 Dog
1.1 Ball Python
0.1 Leopard Gecko


----------



## ingas866

kids: 8* 1 grandson*
birds: 5 doves*, 1 sunconur*
reps: 40 corns, 1 bearddragon*, 1 leperd gecko*, 4 whites tree frogs*,10 green igunas, 1 tagu,
dogs: 1 great pirines*, 1 boxer*, 2 1/2 boxer 1/2 bostontarire*
fish: all kinds fresh water
furry: 1 ferret*, 2 rabits*, 1 raccoon, hamsters???????*, 2 southamerican opsimus, 4 sugergliders :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?


----------



## Scythemantis

Currently: two black female rats, one albino african clawed frog. All three were given to me by my ex after she left (it was on good terms)...she owned and still owns a large and very diverse collection of exotic animals (but takes good care of all of them). She also gave me my lobster roaches.

I tried to keep numerous reptiles and amphibians when I was a child, but I wasn't good at it (I tried, but I lacked any good source of information. No internet back then, and the books I had were practically fossils). And felt horrible for failing so much, so my current three little vertebrates are the first I've ever had since my early youth.


----------



## Rob1985

I am my own pet LMFAO!!!!!!! :wall:   No it is not a mug shot,but looks like ti though. It is a passport photo. My parents seem to think I am pet?????
I had two cats
"Bumpers" Was 13 when we had to put him down cause of throat cancer
"Snickers" Got hit by a bus(still hunting down that damn schoolbus driver :evil: )

Too many gold fish to even know where to start :wall:  :wall:  :


----------



## ElapidaeBoidae

*Hello*

I decided i would start my Arachnoboard account with my very first post being on this thread...I will list what I have and what i am getting in april (i cant wait, its my birthday so i can use money for herps!)
Anyways here is the list plus the arriving animals.

Verts:

1 veiled chameleon
1 Mali uromastyx
1 leopard gecko
1 Northern Garter snake
1 Kenyan sand boa
1 ball python
1 Red tailed boa
1 Albino african clawed frog
1 dwarf african clawed frog
2 Red earred sliders
1 Sulcata tortoise
1 Oscar
1 Dwarf gourami
2 Bumblebee catfish
3 plecos
many other assorted fish

Inverts:

1 Rose haired tarantula
3 gold mystery snails
2 pond snails
1 mystery snail
3 ghost shrimp

Arriving in april:

Reticulated python
Albino burmese python
Snow corn snake


----------



## MysticKigh

Always love a chance to rattle off my mini-zoo list  

2.1 rats (Nicodemus) yes, he's blind , Icharus, and Marge
1.2 gerbils... they're breeders, Jack, Sally, and Shock
2.1 goldfish, some fantails, some not... one that was meant to be food for a garter snake
0.0.1 garter snake (Medusa) aka the eating machine.. she slams f/t fuzzies
1.2ferrets ...all altered, non-breeding (Elvis,Dinky and Splendid) 
1.0 dwarf rabbit (Grimm)
0.0.2 BCI (Wonder and IIago)- We now believe IIago to be a tarahumara
1.1.0 BCC(Yallah and Ichabod)
3.3.2 P Regius (Sahara, Solstice, Azrael, Syrius, Torc, Beledy, Mystique, Rogue)
1.0 AkitaXHusky (Riley)
1.1 DLH cats (Tippy)a maincoonX and (Bruja)a ragdollX
2.0 P vitticeps-SalmonglowXCoral (Monstro),LeucisticXFlamingYellow Tiger (TinkersDamn)
1.0 Iguana (God)
0.1 crevice spider
0.1 phiddipus
0.1 thomaseni
and 12 tarantulas... but I think I read we weren't listing these

I think that's everything that's currently residing here. I am pleased to say that I have placed many of the rescues that were previously listed :clap: 
Now I would like to find homes for the female ferrets, the bunny, and perhaps the female cat. I'll most likely put them up for sale/adoption after the new year. 

One last mention, in memorium:

1 Female Moluccan Cockatoo*

 (Athena) a rescue that became a part of the family.


----------



## arampapik

Ferrets Mystik?
Where'd u get those from?
I think they're illegal in Cali, are they illegal anywhere else?

arampapik1@YAHOO.COM


----------



## MysticKigh

arampapik said:
			
		

> Ferrets Mystik?
> Where'd u get those from?
> I think they're illegal in Cali, are they illegal anywhere else?
> 
> arampapik1@YAHOO.COM


Yea... I lived in California for some time and had to do without the little heathens til I moved to NM. I signed about a bazillion bills to try to get the ridiculous "dangerous animal" stigma off the ferrets... but apparently to no avail. They are legal in most other states though


----------



## Ecilious

I've allways had a bigger interest in invertibrates but I've had/have a few other things over time. Unfortunately I'm a bit limited by space as to what I can keep. The list;

Herptiles;
European wall lizards
Edible frog -No, I didn't eat him.
American green toads
Oriental fire bellied toads -All males  :wall: 
Fire Bellied toads -Again, all males  :wall: 
Axolotls* -who are doing very well.
Red eared slider terrapins * -Rescued - had two, now just one, thinking of adopting another.
Asian Box Turtle *(Rescued)
Fire Salamander
Alpine newts
Fire bellied newts
Leopard geckos * -Four females
Aquatic toad _Xenopus laevis_ (click-click-click-click-click...)

Cats;
Seal Point Siamese*
Two Black and White Hienz 54 *-Rescued kittens - just one now.
Long haired, tabby Heinz 54*

Mammals:
Syrian Hamsters -four bought and one rescued, over time.
Two Gerbils (Rescued)
A few of Mice -had two litters of babies, kept the females and the original 'stud' known as 'Gengar'.
Nine Guinea Pigs * -Rescued, accidently bred two in the beggining and ended up with 3 babies, then adopted another two and now just two girls: I like these little critters incase you didn't gues.


----------



## Beardo

> Oriental fire bellied toads -All males
> Fire Bellied toads -Again, all males


I was unaware of there being any kind of Fire-Bellied Toads other than the Oriental species.


----------



## Madeline

Ok here is all of my familys not so spineless wonders: 

Mine- Beardie, Kenyan Sand Boa
Mom- Beardie
Charlie(stepdad)-Emery Rat Snake(he kind of gave to me because it is in my room)
Emma(stepsis)- Red Tail Boa
Danielle(sis)-parakeet 
Sean(bro)-hermit crab
Family- 3 red footed tortoises, part yorkie part pomeranium dog,and rat terrier dog

Dad- English bulldog


----------



## IrishLad17

I currently have...

Oriental Firebellied Toads, one male and one female (Im 99% sure) named Ping and Pong
One female Pacific Parrotlet named Baby
One male Lutino Parakeet named Esperanzo


----------



## Kid Dragon

1 Brown Capuchin Monkey
2 Pugs
1 Wire hair terrier
1 Blue & Gold Macaw
1 Umbrella Cockatoo
2 Cockatiels
4 Redbellied Piranhas
1 Tiger Oscar
1 Jack Dempsey
2 Betas
3 lionhead goldfish
2 Guinea pigs
1 ferret
6 Redtailed Boas
2 Keyan Sand Boas
1 Jackson's Chameleon
6 Green and Black Poison Dart Frogs
6 White's tree frogs
2 Argentian Horned Frogs
2 Marine toads
6 Tiger salamanders
1 Asian Gliding Frog
1 Red-eyed tree frog
2 Cuban tree frogs
5 barking tree frogs
27 red ratsnakes
1 great plains ratsakes
1 California kingsnake
1 Florida Kingsnake
1 Scarlet kingsnake
1 Prairie dog
2 dwarf caimen
2 american alligators
2 Ornate box turtles
1 African spur thighed tortoise
2 rough green snakes
1 green iguana
1 leopard gecko
1 tokay gecko
2 giant leaftailed geckos
1 curlytailed lizard
2 bearded dragons
1 Sheltopusik
1 Chuckwalla
1 opossum
1 kinkajou
1 ribbon snake (FL)
1 garter snake (CO)
2 dwarf monitors
1 albino Burmese python
4 ball pythons
20 land snails
The rest are Arthropods (tarantulas, millipedes, beetles, butterflies, roaches, crickets, fruitflies).
THE END?


----------



## Beardo

Holy crap...thats a lot of friggin animals!! lol


----------



## LPacker79

I have another post somewhere in this thread, but I'll be damned if I'm going to go hunt for it. So........the new and updated list!

1 obscenely obese cat (Sassy)
1 Absurdly cute ferret who likes to torment obscenely obese cat (Rally)
2 _Xenopus laevis_ - African clawed frogs that I've had for over 5 years (Gilligan and Ginger)
3 male _Betta splendons_ (Siamese fighting fish)
8 snakes:
      04 female Hogg Isle boa
      03 female Jungle carpet python (_Morelia spilota cheynei_) "Zahra"
      03 female Coastal carpet python (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_) 
      02 male Coastal carpet python (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_) "Qadir"
      A pair of 04 Centralian pythons (_Morelia bredli_) "Akil and Ameena"
      03 female Diamond/Coastal intergrade (_M. s. spilota x M. s. mcdowelli_) "Abra"
      04 male Irian Jaya carpet python (_Morelia spilota variegata_) "Farid"


----------



## 8 leg wonder

1 ball python
4 keyan sand boas
2 columbian boas
2 nothern alligator lizards
1 columbian gold tegu
and a dog


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

_*Reptiles*_
1 leopard gecko-male
1 ball python-female

_*Mammals*_
1 Southern Flying Squirrel-male
2 adult Poodles, and 4 of their puppies


----------



## Mandi

Birds
4 Budgies (still have one)
1 Cockatiel *
Quaker Parret (omg theyre the anti christ)
love birds

Fish
2 shark thingies (i forgot the name but they were cool)
4 brain fish
countless gold fish
tons of those little bug eyed gold fish too

Reptiles
2 Iguanas (still have one)
1 Water Dragon
1 Central American Swift
2 Tokay Gecko's
1 Pac Man Frog
1 Albino something or other frog
2 firebelly newts
2 bullfrogs*
1 common garter snake
1 grass snake
1 hog nosed snake
1 king snake
1 milk snake
1 rat snake
2 red tail boas (techno & destructo <3)
1 burmes python (gor gor) (wow i miss him)
1 savanah monitor

Mammals
1 cocker spaniel
1 cocker/terrier mix
1 westie*
1 chocolate lab
1 stupid mutt that looked like a giant fox
1 half collie half sneaky neighbors dog
1 ferret
1 psychotic cat
1 not so psychotic cat
3 rats
2 mice
2 racoons (we accidently killed their mother & kept them for about 6 years before we had to reintroduce them because they were getting violent)
1 hedgehog
1 nutria rat
1 possum*
1 flemmish giant bunny
1 squirrel

1 hermit crab


----------



## fluffy

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> I was unaware of there being any kind of Fire-Bellied Toads other than the Oriental species.


theres the european firebelly(Bombina bombina) wheras orientals are Bombina orientalis

i have:
3 leopard geckoes
2 bearded dragons
2 rankins dragon
2 african fat tailed geckoes
3 tokay geckoes
2 star agamas
2 white spotted geckoes
13 cornsnakes
5 kingsnakes
5 ratsnakes
common boa
sonoran dwarf boa
4 taiwanese beauties
1 coastal carpet python
1 macklotts x carpet python
3 spotted pythons
2 royal pythons
few spiders and scorpions
furries


----------



## Rabid Flea

Ok here goes my list. 

Snakes
1 albino burmese python - adult
1 burmese python - juvenile
3 ball pythons - adults
1 green anaconda - sub adult
1 american copperhead - juvenile
1 yellow eyelash viper - baby
1 pygmy rattlesnake - adult
1 eastern garter snake - adult
1 corn snake - juvenile
1 california king snake - adult

Lizards
2 bearded dragons
2 leopard geckos
8 iguanas
2 anoles
4 florida house geckos
2 tokay geckos
1 nile monitor
2 savannah monitors

2 Spectacled Caimans

2 (beautiful) rottweilers
1 great dane

1 siamese mix cat

3 macaws - blue and gold - hyacinth- catalina
2 umbrella cockatoos
2 moluccan cockatoos
1 sulpher crested cockatoo
3 cockateils
1 parakeet
1 canary
10 zebra finches

that about sums it up for me... 

thanks 
jeko


----------



## David_F

Just a few....

1 Great Plains ratsnake
1 Desert Kingsnake (L. g. splendida)
1 Ball python


----------



## packer43064

Mammals:
1 cat
2 dogs
21 rabbits(Most are baby rabbits.)

Fish:
6 Black Convicts(I know have fry from 2 females in there, it's a warzone.)

Reptiles/Amphibians:
6 American Toads
4 FBT's
1 leopard gecko


----------



## Shelob

1 Female Albino PacMan/Horned frog (C. cranwelli)

1 Male PacMan/Horned Frog (C. cranwelli)

1 Male Suriname PacMan/Horned Frog (C. cornuta)

1 Budgett's Frog

1 Goliath Bird Eating Spider (T. blondi)

1 Egyptian Death Stalker Scorpian

2 English Cocker Spaniels, boy and girl twins!


----------



## Wisdom16

My first post so here it goes

Fish:
African Pike
Senegal Bichir
Ropefish
Synodontis eupterus

Here's a pic of the African Pike


----------



## Wisdom16

Here he is eating a babie gerbil.....


----------



## Sonofaglitch

*Feelin' better*

This place is great for making a person feel normal for having/having had a good amount of pets!

Had:
First cat: b&w DSH Sampson (R.I.P)
Gr&w DSH Manx Spunky (R.I.P)
b&w DSH Sampson II (R.I.P)
American Cocker Spanial, Benny (R.I.P)
11 rats (all over a period of years) (R.I.P)
Aprox. 60 Betta Spelndens (up to 40 all together at one point) (R.I.P)
Japanese Shiba Inu, Codak (now lives with a co-worker, extremely spoiled!!!)

Fostered then adopted out:
b&w DSH, Magick
grey DLH, Ghost
w&b DSH, Tempest (my dad now owns her)

Have:
West German/American line German Shepherd, Bear
Black DSH, Midnight a.k.a "Moo Kitty"
2 American line German Shepherd pups, Sebastian & Braeden (Hand raised & for adoption!!!)

Co-own:
Rottie/Bullmastiff/Pitbull mix, Brutus (aptly named!)

Would like:

T's: (which is why I'm here, to learn before making any final decisions or first purchases!!!)

B. boehmei
B. smithi
A. bicoloratum
G. pulchra

I'm sure this list will grow...


----------



## Damiano

1.1.0	Python regius
2.3.0      Pantherophis guttatus 
1.0.0	Lampropeltis triangulum sinaloe
1.0.0	Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis
1.1.0      Gongylophis colubrinus
1.1.0      Heterodon nasicus
1.1.0   Anataresia childreni
2.1.0      Eublepharis macularius
1.0.0      Gecko vittatus
1.0.0	Pogona vitticeps
1.1.0	Tiliqua intermedia scincoides
1.1.0      Riopa (mochlus) fernandi
0.0.4      Achatina fulica
0.0.2      Achatina iradelei
0.1.0	Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0      Theraphosa blondi
0.0.1      Grammostola pulchra
1.1.0      Hadogenes paucidens 
0.0.5      Telodeinopus aoutii 
1.0.0      Euscorpius italicus
1.0.0      Mesocricetus auratus 
Lx          Pachnoda sinuata
Lx          Pachnoda aemula
Lx          Smaragdesthes africana oertzeni
Lx          Eudicella smithi bertherandi
Smaragdesthes africana oertzeni
Pachnoda sinuata
1.0.0      Agapornis roseicollis
0.2.0      Betta splendens


----------



## david31337

http://www.david31337.co.uk/myherps.htm
My pets


----------



## Galapoheros

I never did buy very many things.  I've always liked to go catch them.  They meant more to me for some reason.  I did buy some animals since there was no other way to get them.  These were 'my' animals, meaning "not family animals".


Stuff I bought:

 rat terrier
 boa 
 spinytail iguana
 sulcata tortoise (had him eight years and busted out about a month ago)
 caiman
 green iguana
 .....think that's it.


Caught stuff I kept:

 red-eared turtles
 common snappers
 mississippi muds
 common musks
 yellow muds
 three-toed box
 ornate box
 chicken turtle  (the neighborhood bully put gas in the tub I had it in)
 texas tortoise  (illegal now)

Lizards
 mediterranean geckos
 texas banded geckos
 of couse...the green anole
 collared 
 texas earless
 texas spiny
 Fence
 Texas horned (illegal now)
 roundtail horned (don't know if they are illegal)
 prarie racerunner
 ground skinks 
 five lined skinks
 one broadhead skink.....finally!  Had that one last year.  had for about 3 months and let it go.  Had an attitude.
 shortlined skink
 Southern prairie..
 texas alligator lizard....favorite lizard in the US but I bet the reticulated gecko is pretty interesting.


Snakes:
 Most of the Tx water snakes.  Broad-banded is the best water snake to keep in my opinion.
 Had most of the Garter snakes.  Liked the Blackneck garter the best.
 eastern hognose (have two right now.....and eggs)
 rough green
 great plains rat
 tx rat
 baird's rat
 trans-pecos rat
 bull snake
 speckled king
 louisiana milk
 grey-banded king
 longnose snake
 western hooknose
 texas coral
 trans-pecos copperhead
 timber rattlesnake (illegal in tx...let it go)
 western diamondback (didn't keep that long)
 mottled rock rattlesnake (should have kept that)


Salamanders:

many lesser sirens (have two now)
 smallmouth salamanders
 Bought tiger sals at bait shop and kept for years
 central newt
 couple of southern dusky salamanders
 slimy salamanders

Frogs:

 I'll run through..
 Spadefoots
 green and grey and canyon treefrogs
 narrow mouth toads
 one big bullfrog  (I want a bullfrog tadpol right now)

My mom put up with allot.  She's scared of this stuff but let me keep these animals.  I'm 41 and allot of that stuff would be uninteresting to me now.  But it was fun and I will continue to keep the cool stuff.  I like the kingsnakes and milk snakes and other stuff.  

Some on my "to get list" are:
 shingle-backed skink ($) is it possible to get these in the US?
 hellbender salamander
 sure do want an Indigo snake but illegal...hehe
 new caledonia gecko ($)
 parson's chameleon ($)
 never had an amphiuma either.  seem pretty neat
 I've seen other people catch mexican milk snakes but I haven't...some day...
 Never had an Alligator Snapper.  Illegal to catch in tx and I have never seen one in the wild.  Very interesting turtle to me.
 ......I'm forgetting something...

Oh well, ..I like the inverts too.  

I've had pretty many things but I only like to keep no more that 10 animals at a time.  I usually keep three to five at a time.

Forgot fish!

 I would go to a flood plain and catch my fish and seine rivers in a drought.
 long and short nose gar
 perch
 tx cichlid (aggressive, don't like those.  Kill everything)
 catfish
 darters
 AND......................MINNOWS!

 oh yeah, had a shrew once.  Scrappy, aggresive things....and a baby armadillo....and a baby owl.....and two squirrels.  The squirrels were cool.

 that's it...wait,....yea, no.....yea.  think that's it.  yea


----------



## Dozer

Here's what I currently have.....

1.0 American Bulldog(Bull)
0.2 Cats
Too many rats to count(feeders)

0.1 Eastern Indigo snake
0.1 Western Hognose
1.1 Spotted Pythons
1.1 Childrens Pythons
1.0 Hypo Bullsnake
3.5 Cornsnakes

0.1  Aphonopelma seemanni
Madagascar Hissers (feeder colony)

Things I used to have......

0.1 Pitbull
0.1 Chow
0.1 Cat 
Many snakes and lizards
1.0 ferret

Ryan.


----------



## Mr.Scorpion

Fish
x1 Common Goldfish
x3 Betta

Crustaceans
x2 Gold Fiddler crabs
x6 Freshwater Crayfish
x10 Freshwater Common Mussels
x4 Hermit Crabs (2 Purple Claw, 2 Eucudorian)

Mollusks
x1 Golden Apple Snail

Reptiles 
x1 Anoles

Mammals
x1 Hamster


----------



## Peter_Parker

Mammals
Virginia Opossum
6x Syrian Hamster
3x Roborovski Hamster
Siberian Dwarf Hamster (too many)
African Pygmy Hedgehog*
Dwarf Rabbit
3x Eastern Fox Squirrel
2x Guinea Pig
10x Rat
Mice (too many to count)
4x Gerbils

Reptiles
Yellow bellied cooter*
South American Wood Turtle*
Eastern Painted Turtle
Eastern Garter Snake*
3x Ball Python**
Macklot's Python
Red-tail Boa*
Veiled Chameleon*
Giant Legless Lizard
3x Inland Bearded Dragons*
4x Green Iguana
Mali Uromastyx
Speckled Kingsnake
California Kingsnake
Cornsnake
Egyptian Ratsnake
Northern Pine Snake
2x Savanna Monitors*
3x Tokay Geckos
Banana Gecko
Crested Gecko
Armadillo Lizard
Twin Spot Gecko
Leopard Gecko

Birds
5x Budgerigars
2x Cockatiels*

Amphibians
Red Eyed Treefrog
2x White's Treefrog
3x Oriental Firebelly Toads
6x Firebelly Newts
Waterdog (Eastern Tiger Salamander)
African Clawed Frog 
Eastern Newt
Reback Salamander

Fish
3x Silver Arowana*
5x Oscar*
Red Bellied Pacu*
Channel Catfish*
Jack Dempsey Cichlid*
Red Devil Cichlid
Black Convict Cichlid
3x Gold Gourami*
4x Blood Parrot Cichlid***
Dragonfish Goby
Freshwater Moray eel
3x Yellow Tang
Scopas Tang
10x Damselfish
2x Percula Clownfish
Tomato Clownfish
Clarkii Clownfish
Porcupine Pufferfish

Probably more, but I can't remember


----------



## versimomma

I will put all my animals inc Ts here

Reptiles:
2.0.2 Corn snakes (Flea, Sprite, Kendal, Pie)
1.0.1 Leopard geckos(Lyra, Lilia)
1.0.0 Panther Chameleon (Frank)

Furries:
5.0 Ferrets(Codo, Podo, Mojo, Ed and Marvin)
0.4 Dumbo rats (Athame, Piglet, Jet and Luna)
0.1 Syrian Hamster (Chewbacca aka Chewy)
1.0 Mouse (Bungle)

2.0 Siberian husky (Malek and Shadow)

Fish:
0.0.1 Black Moor (Kunta Kinte)
0.0.1 Red and white oranda (Dont die)

Beetles:
0.0.1 Metallic purple African fruit beetles + larvae and cocoons (Bugs)

Tarantulas:
1.1.0 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.1.1 Aphonopelma moderatum
1.1.0 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Avicularia azurklaasi
0.0.1 Avicularia bicegoi
0.0.2 Avicularia braunshauseni
1.0.0 Avicularia geroldi
0.0.1 Avicularia huriana
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica(green)
1.1.1 Avicularia minatrix
0.1.3 Avicularia purpurea
0.1.0 Avicularia sp. aurantiaca
0.0.4 Avicularia urticans
3.2.3 Avicularia versicolor- 1 mature (loaned)
0.0.3 Bonnetina rudloffi
0.3.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.0 Brachypelma annitha
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1.0 Brachypelma baumgarteni
0.2.2 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Brachypelma epicureanum
0.1.1 Brachypelma klaasi
1.1.0 Brachypelma ruhnaui
0.1.0 Brachypelma shroederi
1.2.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Brachypelma vagans
0.2.0 Brachypelma verdezi
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
1.2.1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
0.0.2 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.0.3 Cyriocosmus sp. venezuala
0.0.2 Cyriopagopus schioedtei 
1.0.3 Cyriopagopus sp blue
0.0.1 Davus fasciatus
0.1.0 Encyocratella olivacea
0.1.1 Euphobopus cyanognathus
0.0.1 Euphobopus murinus
0.1.88 Grammostola aureostriata paraguay form
0.0.2 Grammostola mollicoma
0.3.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.1 Grammostola rosea
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea RCF
0.1.0 Hapalopus triseriatus
0.1.0 Haplopelma albostriatum
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Haplopelma schmidti Gold form
0.1.0 Haplopelma schmidti Dark form
0.0.1 Hemericus inflatus
0.1.1 Holothele incei
0.0.1 Holothele sp Tachira
1.0.0 Hysterocrates sp.
0.1.0 Lampropelma violaceopes (or whatever its called these days)
0.1.0 Lasiodora klugi
1.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Megophobema mesemolas
0.0.1 Megophobema robustum
1.0.0 Nhandu chromatus-mature 
0.1.0 Nhandu colloratovillosus
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus antinous
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis
1.0.0 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus ornatus
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. Platyomma
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
0.0.2 Poecilotheria fasciata 
1.1.6 Poecilotheria formosa 
0.1.2 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1.1 Poecilotheria miranda
0.1.2 Poecilotheria ornata
1.0.0 Poecilotheria pederseni-mature (on loan)
0.1.7 Poecilotheria regalis
1.1.1 Poecilotheria rufilata-mature(on loan)
0.0.2 Poecilotheria striata
0.0.3 Poecilotheria subfusca
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.3 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius cupreus
0.0.2 Tapinauchenius gigas
0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis
0.0.2 Thrixopelma cyaneum
0.0.1 Thrixopelma pruriens 
0.1.4 Yamia sp.
0.1.0 Unidentified species Equador red and black
0.1.0 Unidentified species Uraguay
0.0.1 Unidentified Haplopelma sp.


----------



## Daisey_Boo222

*pets*

Kenyan Sand Boa, Corn Snake, 4 hermit crabs, 1 dog, 2 T's, and two fur balls of hamster.


----------



## DaleGribble

Here is my line-up:

1 adult male Argus monitor (Little Jerry Seinfeld)
2 Mali uromastyx
2 Bearded dragons
4 Tokay geckos
1 Crested Gecko
1 Rosy boa (maybe the meanest one ever :evil: )
1 Carpet python
2 Southern Pacific rattlers

T. blondi
H. maculata
H. gigas
P. fasciata
P. rufilata
A. avicularia
C. bechuanicus
B. emilia
C. fimbriatus (newest addition)
I should be getting a few P. regalis slings from a breeding agreement as well

a beta fish (my fiancee's) and a mutt dog. My small apartment looks like a tetris game of enclosures  !


----------



## T. Dawson

No way Dale, I got the meanest rosy ever!  That being said I'll say that I'm sure they both just have a over active feeding response. 

lets see... I'll include latin names as well in case anyone want to google search anything (I've found its easier that way)

1.1.4 Mid-baja rosy boas (Lichanura trivirgata saslowi)
1.2 Crested geckos (Rhacodactylus ciliatus)
0.0.2 Gargoyle geckos (Rhacodactylus auriculatus)
2.1 Rankin's dragons (Pagona henrylawsoni) Basically mini bearded dragons
1.2.3 Mt. horned dragons (Acanthosaura capra)
1.0 Western fox snake (Pantherophis {Elaphe} vulpina)
2.4 Leopard geckos (Eublepharis macularis)
0.1 Central American banded gecko (Coleonyx mitratus) AND she's has an     
   almost full stripe down her back!!  Now I just need to find a male!
1.1 Dwarf spiny tailed monitors (Varanus acanthuras brochyuras) 
Various fishes, mainly goby types and other odd ball type fish (i.e my ancient mud skipper and my Ctenopoma that needs a diet
WAY too many to count Blaberus discoides, hissers, lobsters, and dubia roaches.
OH and I can't forget my buddy!  Rose, my 4 year old black lab (she still thinks she's 6 months!!)  
Trevor


----------



## Kid Dragon

*Herp lover, can you top this?*

Here's my collection:
5 Dendrobates auratus
2 tiger salamanders
1 red-eyed tree frog
1 asian gliding frog
2 ackies
1 bearded dragon
1 sheltopusik
1 tokay gecko
1 leopard gecko
1 spiny-tailed lizard
1 american alligator
1 boa constrictor
2 ball pythons
1 FL kingsnake
1 scarlet kingsnake
7 red ratsnakes (3 normal, 2 albino, 1 aneury, 1 snowy)

I'm missing caecilians and a tuatara to complete my collection. 

My baby gator ate my two turtles.


----------



## ReptileMan27

0.0.3 Cornsnakes
0.0.2 Ball Pythons
1.0.0 Pueblan Milksnake
1.3.0 Leopard Geckos
1.1.0 Tokay Geckos
1.0.0 AFT
0.0.1 Flying Gecko
0.1.0 Russian Tortise

scorpions
0.0.1 H. pauciden
0.0.2 B. jacksoni
0.0.1 P. imperator


----------



## Scorpendra

i myself have:

1 pac-man frog
1 typhlonectes caecillian
1 west african lungfish
1 tiger shovelnose catfish
1 marbled achara catfish
1 grey bicher


----------



## petitegreeneyes

I don't see any tegu lovers out there or uromastyx.


----------



## chad

*..*

I have 3 bearded dragons, 1 lepord gecko, i sand fish skink, one emporer scorpian, 2 hedge hoggs.


----------



## Beardo

When I kept snakes, at one point I had over 40 animals, and thats not including the geckos, and frogs I had at that time.


----------



## fluffy

this what i have(not spectacular..im sure many here have got 10x the amount and better but i like it)
3 leopard geckoes
5 tokays
2 crested geckoes
2 white spotted geckoes
2 fat tailed geckoes
2 star agamas
2 beardies
2 rankins dragons
12 corns(amel,normal,snow,jungle,anery,normal motley)
8 californian kings(striped,banded,dot dash,albino,lavender)
2 mexican black kings
7 ratsnakes(yellow,texas(leucistic and normal),everglades,intergrades of grey,yellow and black and texas)
4 taiwanese beauties
3 royal pythons
3 spotted pythons
4 boas(3 bci and a sonoran dwarf boa)
2 carpet hybrids
1 coastal carpet python
1 pueblan milksnake
1 bullsnake
1 house snake
1 amazon tree boa
1 horned frog called scab
few scorpions(imperial,red claws and jones burrowing)
3 chile roses,2 curly hairs,5 salmon pinks,2 red knees,1 red leg and 3 usumbara reds and 2 juvenile goliath birdeaters
lee


----------



## Kid Dragon

fluffy said:
			
		

> this what i have(not spectacular..im sure many here have got 10x the amount and better but i like it)
> 
> lee


Lee,
I think its safe to say many zoos don't have 10x the amount you have


----------



## Katronmaster

Hmm, current non-buggies....

One calico cat, who's meaner than any new world T I've met.
One rabbit, far more mellow.
One albino corn snake.


----------



## wicked

my updated list

3 dogs German shep, a rott mix, and Lhasapoo

8 cats  mostly mitten paw (poly dactyl?)

1 13 lined ground squirrel rescued from a cat

2 cockatiels 

1 ferret 

7 horses   mustang, quarter horse, appaloosa and miniature (plus 20 range horses I inherited that badly need good homes) 

1 rabbit

14 chickens, 1 goose, 2 ducks  

1 painted pond turtle

variety of tropical fish in two large aquariums


----------



## Kiffie

I've got...

-two housecats

-two parakeets

-two finches

-one ornate box turtle

-one aquarium frog (glass frog)

-one tank-cleaning sucker (pecostromous?)

and, of course, my A.seemani...


----------



## Bok

*Year of 2006*

I have 2 red arowana and 6 discus.


----------



## Icey

0.0.2 rainbow boas
0.0.1 red tail boa 
1.0.0 Orange winged Parrot
1.0.0 feline
1.0.0 hamster (not mine)
1.0.0 rabbit
0.0.1 caiman


----------



## earthpig23

Man I got a small group of different Reptiles

  I currently have
 14 crested geckos (hatched out 6 babies this year with more eggs incubating)
  3 gargoyle geckos
 2.3 ball pythons( one male is a pastel)
1.2 Brazilian Rainbow Boas (breeding them this year)
 0.1 Blood pythons
0.0.1 adult childrens python (pet so no need to sex)
 4.3 corn snakes(lavenders,ghosts,snows)
 1.2 Kingsnakes
1.0 Red Tail Boa 
0.0.1 Sulcatta tortoise
0.0.1 Mali Uromastyx
 a hamster and a rat and a cat as well


----------



## Fullstop

Snakes

Corn Snake

Lizards/Geckos

14 Anoles
2 Iguanas

Birds

1 Parakeet

Dogs

1 wire terrier mix
1 basset hound
1 pit bull mix
1 rott*
1 beagle mix*
1 german shepard/grey hound mix
1 akita*
1 brindle boxer

Frogs/Newts

1 pac man
1 albino dwarf*
2 firebelly newts

Mammals

3 Rat
4 hamsters
4 oppossum
1 raccoon
1 guinea pig
4 gerbils
1 rabbit
1 brother*
8 mix breed cats (2 left)
1 Siamese *
Other

2 red ear sliding turtles (1 left)
1 Veiled Chamelon *

(My aunt owned a pet shop! ;P )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarsier

dogs:

german sheperd
chowchow *

birds:
budgies
zebra finches
gouldian finches
society finches

fish: (a lot and sorry for the mix of trade and scientific names )

anabantids:
-gourami -
pearl 
blue 
dwarf 
-betta splendens-

catfish:
bronze corydora (aeneus:normal and albino)
peppered corydora (paleatus)
sterbai corydora 
skunk corydora (arcuatus)
panda corydora 
corydora julii
corydora agasizii
hypostomus sp. 
synodontis multipunctatus*
synodontis nigriventis*
synodontis variegatus*

cichlids:
astronotus occelatus
green terror 
apistogramma agasizzi
pelvichachromis pulcher
blue rams
auloncara sp.
a. calvus
pseudotropheus zebra
pseudotropheus sp. blue ice
m. greyshakei
l. cauruleus*
m. johanii
red kadango*
fenestratus
j. regani
n. brichardi
n. leleupi *
n. pulcher
s. ahli
c. moorii

livebearers:
guppies
mollies
swordtails

-marine stuff-
pink skunk clownfish
the clownfish which looks like Nemo
damselfish
mandarinfish
domino damsel
boxer shrimp
tube worms

turtles
red eared sliders

whew


----------



## MicahHall

After reading this I had to pipe up.. and this list is just since the wife and her zoo took over my life...

1 Thoroughbred horse
2 American Quarter Horses
2 Morgan Horses

Brittney Spaniel
2 Afghan Hounds ( here IN MY BED) and more on the way
1 Scottish Terrier ( also a bed hog )
1 Jack Russell Terrier ( MY dog )
Komondor
Labradors x3
Mini Schnauzer
Great Dane
Springer Spaniels x2
Doberman
 My hunting dogs to her show dogs.. YUCK ( but dont tell her please)

Red Tailed Boa ( she wants another snake some time soon)
4 Tarantulas ( one just went to the big web in the sky via the freezer)

2 half Himalayan kittens we got at a local gas station ( dont ask, this IS ohio afterall )
3 all white cats 
1 big orange furball named sam the cat
Grey cat who sadly passed on thanks to the local mongrel's lack of leash
pheasants
ducks
chickens
rabbits
hampsters
mice ( snake food now )
guinea pig 

And now I have typing cramps but you get the idea!


----------



## kahoy

a lot of albino mouse
a lot of fish
5 pussy
2 dog
6 maya birds
a river snake
2 hamster

some are dead and some are set free and some are given to others...


heres the one who exist

another 3 pussy
neighbors 2 dog


----------



## ZooKeeper78

Dogs:
2Poodle
2Pugs
1German Shepphard
1Beagle
1pom
1tacobell dog

Cats:
9 Dsh
1 Persian

Reptiles:
Boas 
Pythons
Colubrids
Turtles/Tortoises
Chameleons
Geckos
Bearded dragons
Florida gator
Other types of Lizzards
Frogs/Toads
Salamanders/newts

inverts:
32 Tarantulas
2 Emp. Scorps
Black widows
orb weavers
Jumping spiders
Beetles/Larva
Millipedes
Butterflys/moths

Small Mamm's:
Chinchillas
Hedgehogs
Ferrets
Sugarglider
Southern Flying squirrel
gunnie Pigs
rats/mice/hampsters/gerbils/Duprasi
rabbits
degues
Short tailed oppossume

Saltwater & fresh water fish

Birds:
Eclectus
Rose breasted Cockatoo
Sun conure
Nanday conure
Green cheek conure
Parakeets
cockatiels
lovebirds
finches
ducks
chickens
quail
parrotlet

and Im sure i am missing some.......


----------



## postal

Amphibians:
1. Bullfrogs
2. Wood Frogs
3. Leopard Frogs
4. Tree Frogs
5. Southern Toads
6. Spadefoot Toads

That's all I can think of right now, I'll update this later.


----------



## ScorpDude

1 cat
1 dog
1 chipmunk

1 corn snake
1 royal python
1 leopard gecko


----------



## thisgal

My list is minute compared to the others here!


Dogs (only first 2 are purebred)

irish setter
gordon setter
smooth coat collie/greyhound? *
black lab *
weimaraner *
something that's coloured like a doberman, but short & stubby*

Cats (none purebred that we know of)

1 british shorthair
1 american shorthair
2 calicos *
gray & white tabby *

Reptiles/Amphibians

painted turtle
ring-necked snake
black snake
anoles
around a dozen box turtles
american bullfrog * 
about a dozen american toads

Birds

3 budgies
yellow canary
robin
various wild baby birds

Fish

5-10 bluegill
10-15 koi (2*)
several obligatory goldfish from the carnival

Other

2 domestic rabbits
1 wild rabbit
star-nosed mole




NOTE: several of these creatures were only kept temporarily (a few weeks). You see, back when we had the american shorthair cat...well, does anyone know how cats like to leave presents for their owners? He left most of his presents barely alive, but several we managed to *ahem* nurse back to health and release.  

Aaaand I think I got them all...


----------



## tatteredimages

i dont know how you guys manage with all those critters 
i have a little menagerie:
0.0.4 G. roseas ( all spiderlings)
0.0.1. Lampropeltis triangulum ( milk snake)

lots and lots of mice 

dogs
1. alaskan husky/malamute 
1 rottie/malamute cross 
1 lapsu/poodle cross ( almost 16 yrs old now  )

lots of coi too


----------



## Mechanical-Mind

Dogs:

0.2.0 Pugs
0.1.0 German Shepard X Golden Lab

Snakes:

1.0.0 _Python molurus bivittatus_ (Green Burmese Python)
0.2.0 _Python molurus bivittatus_ (Het Albino Burmese Python)
1.0.0 _Python regius_ (Het Albino Ball Python)
1.2.0 _Python regius _(Regular Ball Pythons)
0.0.2 _Nerodia sipedon_ (Northern Water Snakes)
0.1.0 _Pituophis catenifer_ (Gopher Snake)
0.0.1 _Lampropeltis calligaster_ (Prairie Kingsnake)
1.1.0 _Eryx conicus_ (Rough Scaled Sand Boas)*
1.1.0 _Eryx johnii _(Indian Sand Boas)*
3.6.0 _Eryx colubrinus_ (East African Sand Boas)*
1.2.0 _Eryx miliaris_ (Desert Sand Boas)*

Turtles:

1.0.0 _Chelydra serpentina_ (Common Snapping Turtle)*
0.0.2 _Marcoclemys temminckii_ (Alligator Snapping Turtles)
0.0.5 _Chrysemys picta belli_ (Western Painted Turtles)
0.0.2 _Apalone spinifera_ (Spiny Soft-Shell Turtles)

Lizards:

2.2.0 _Pogona vitticeps_ (Bearded Dragons)*
3.10.? _Anolis sagrei _(Cuban Anoles, as Feeders)

Small Mammals:

0.1.0 _Monodelphis domestica_ (Brazilian Short-Tailed Opossum)*
5.20.? _Mus musculus_ (Breeder Mice)*
1.4.0 _Rattus norvegicus_ (Breeder Rats)

Amphibians:
1.1.0 _Ceratophrys sp._ (Pac-Man Frogs)*

Strangest Animal: 
_Monodelphis domestica_ (Short Tailed Opossum)


----------



## NikiP

This could get long.....

Cats:
To many to count, nothing pure or of any specific breed

Dogs:
Dachshund (deceased)
Dachshund x Australian Shepard (current dog)

Rabbits:
7 rex rabbits
1 mixed dwarf
1 albino mix

Horses:
Pintaloosa
Appy x TWH
Grade morgan (current)
ArabX (current)
(Morgan x gaited something or other) X (Paint x Appy) (current)

Birds:
7 cockatiels (grey, pearl, lutino, & lutino pearl)
(chickens below)
Cochins
Silkies (5 currently)
Orpingtons
d'Uccles
Black tail japense
Easter egger
White rock
Rhode island red
Seabright (1 currently)
Mixes
More i'm sure i've missed


Fish:
Numerous female bettas (6 currently)
Numerous male bettas (veils, delta, crown, & doubletails & numerous colors & patterns) (4 currently)
Black & sailfin mollies
Guppies
Pineapple swords
Mickey Mouse platies
Angelfish
Brichardi
Keyhole cichlid
Port cichlid (aka black acara)
Minnows
Flagfish (2 currently)
NC native killie
Shellies (species unknown)
Numerous convicts
Skunk botia
Numerous goldfish
Peacock gudgeons
Parrotfish
Black widow tetras
Sepra tetras
Glolight tetras
Dainos
Neons
Otos
Plecos
Blue gouramis
*Channel catfish
*Tadpole madtom
I'm sure there's more i've missed

Etc:
*FW mussles
Crayfish
Ghost shrimp
Apple snail

Plus more wild animals then I could possibly remember or list that i've kept for short periods of time.

One that stands out though is a Neuse River Waterdog that I found. Had just read an article on them being endangered at the time.


----------



## Drachenjager

*Verts*

Dogs
4 Male American Pit Bull Terriers
8 Female American Pit Bull Terriers
 CAts 
HMMM arent those counted as feeders??? NAsty things cats are . not even fit to feed to a Tarantula lol
0 
Rabbits 
5 Buck Chinchilla rabbits
20 Doe Chinchilla rabbits

Lizzards
5 Texas horned Lizards ( BEFORE they were endangered and unlawfull to keep)
1 Male Chinese water dragon * Just got today

AND of course the inverts lol 
couple of spideys and a pede


----------



## Arachnopets

Hey all,

With the new post editing limitations in effect, (see here) editing your posts in this thread may become, shall we say, problematic.  To alleviate this downside, we have created a new profile field for you to list your "pets" in that anyone will be able to view by looking at your profile.  This field has a limitation of 10,000 characters (which should be more than enough space) and has no time limitations on being edited.

The new field can be found by clicking here and scrolling down towards the bottom.

In the interest of getting people started on using this new field, we will be closing this thread.

Hope this alleviates any inconvenience that the new post editing limitations may have caused.

Special thanks go out to Pronty for suggesting this solution. 

Thanks all,

The AB Team


----------

